# onda vx610w chinese tablet BIG PROBLEM, NEED HELP



## racingdudebkr (Apr 12, 2012)

so i wanted to check out androids new os ice cream sandwich. i got this tablet with the os, but there was no android market, just a crappy chinese 3rd party one. i first delt with it getting some apps here and there, then it got really annoying, so i went to file sharing sites getting apps there. i tried all of these methods to get the market, nothing worked. this one option included going into the system files and changing the market that was on the device and downloading the android market apk to it by replacing the old market with the downloaded file. i rebooted, and then there was only the new market, but it would forse close when opened. i tried a factory reset, and then it was saying that i had to remove apps if i wanted to download more on sites because all the memory was used. originally, the device had an internal storage of 512 mb, and an internal sd card storage of 8 gigs. the storage for the main internal was reading total space (availible) 0.00 mb, and there was 30mb of apps showing on the internal. when im prompted to delete apps, it will send me to manage the apps, but theres nothing there than the stock apps!!!!! i tried getting the stock rom off a site, and something didnt work, i think the file was supposed to be an .exe program but it was something else. i can return this piece of crap in the next week to the seller by usps but will cost $160 in shipping fees!!!:banghead: can ANY111111 HELP ME!!!!?!?!?:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You can't be running the real Android 4.0 because it is only available on one device currently.

I recommend you get a quick refund of your money. I can't help you with any thing else because your breaking the forum rules.

1. Your running an illegeal software.
2. Your downloading illegal apps.


----------



## racingdudebkr (Apr 12, 2012)

thanks, but how am i using an illegal software? android is illegal?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You are using an illegal software by running Android 4.0

The only current device that is running Android 4.0 is the Goole Nexus:

Galaxy Nexus

Your Chinese seller has sold you a fake copy or an illegal download of it.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Not true. Google Android is open source - it can be used on other devices. The cleanest version of ICS is indeed on the Nexus, but that doesn't make the chinese versions illegal. Also, ICS updates for multiple devices (including the HTC Rezound) are imminent. 

He is not running an illegal software.


----------



## uker (Apr 20, 2012)

There is an update from Onda for the VX610W that includes

1, Increase 3G network card type of external support

2, Integrated Google Android Market.

3, Increasing recognition mobile hard disk multiple partitions support.

4, Repair capacitance screen touch failure.

Onda Android 4.0 Tablet PC Official Download


----------

